# Product wishlist for 2017



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

What is on your product wishlist for 2017. It has to be something you never tried before.

Mine is:
- OPT carpet cleaner & protectant
- OPT car wash
- OPT poli-seal
- OPT opti-bond
- Carpro ech2o
and maybe Carpro essence +

Whats your list?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

ODK entourage
Bouncers done n dusted
Valet pro black to the future 
Carpro eraser
AF ultra glaze
Angelwax desirable 
BMD Nemesis
OCD nebula


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

New gyeon products
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam, Surfex & Auto Wheel
A mix of more Adams & Nanolex products


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Some bits from the AMMO Range

Brute
Plum
Mud
Gelee
Foam
Creme
Reflex


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Carpro essence+
Carpro Hydro2
Wowo's QD and/or Bouncers done&dusted
Maybe Gtechniq exo v3


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Obsession wax's Dynasty
Carpro essence+
Fireball Fusion
Bouncers "The Billet"
And probably a few other waxes and coatings


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Fireball fusion 
Pretty much all the Korean cloths that in2detail sell! 
Anything new coming out of OCD this year.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't have any wish list.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Gyeon Leather Shield+new wheel brushes.
Kamikaze Intenso. 
Exo V3.
Another pot of 0stendo.
3m Scotchguard Pro Paint Film.
Flex XFE15.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Got but yet to try OCD Nebula.

Also want to try

BH Auto Foam
BH Clay
Waxed Junkies 
Car Chem Shampoo
Some Autoglanz stuff.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Berylburton said:


> I don't have any wish list.


Thats so sad


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I thinking about trying a coating. 

Gonz.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Obsession wax's Dynasty
Carpro essence+
Bouncer's Beadjuice
Bilt Hamber's New products
Ammo Hydrate


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've got all four "Glare" polishes waiting for me in a box in the garage. Just need some time to give them a good work out :buffer:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the new Kamikaze Intenso window coat, Anti-Ageing shampoo, and Kiwami tire coat. 

Hopefully Angelwax will bring out some new nano products to play with too!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I thinking about trying a coating.
> 
> Gonz.


Any in mind?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

sm81 said:


> Bilt Hamber's New products


Intriguing - any other info or just healthy optimism on your part?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Optimism


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

steelghost said:


> I've got all four "Glare" polishes waiting for me in a box in the garage. Just need some time to give them a good work out :buffer:


Let us know what you think when you have given them a try.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> Hopefully Angelwax will bring out some new nano products to play with too!


I think Angelwax were at SEMA 2016 but I dont know if they released anything new? Got any info?


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Rupes Duetto (not really a product but)
Chemical Guys Jet Seal 109


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A&J said:


> Any in mind?


No not really, it's going to have to be something that can be applied outside tho so hopefully a quick cure time.

Gonz.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Gyeon Products 
Nanolex new pads system, they change colour when they reach a certain temperature &#55358;&#56594; 
Angelwax Enigma wax
Carpro Essence plus.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Carbon collective satsuma snow foam,
Need to look at polishes etc!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> No not really, it's going to have to be something that can be applied outside tho so hopefully a quick cure time.
> 
> Gonz.


Try OPT gloss coat for starters...its real easy to apply, flashes quickly. You can apply opti seal or any other wax after an hour to help it cure. The car can be driven after an hour and washed with a shampoo after a week.

The durability on my car is around 6 months and still going strong.



chongo said:


> Nanolex new pads system, they change colour when they reach a certain temperature ��
> .


Temperature color changing pads...Thats actually a very good idea!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone else like to share their wishlist?


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Flex XCE 9-8 150 (3401 replacement), if it ever materialises.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Got a nice big list for this year -
ADS Octagon Kit (Bought / Found on eBay)
ADS Aaron, Repel Spray, Clay Cloth
OCD Waxes Nebula & Alien (Bought)
In2 detailing Microfibres, Micrachamois, Dryer (Bought)
Dooka Wash Pad & Wheel Mitt
Obsession Wax Phantom / Tanaris / Nourish
Obsession Wax (All Chemicals)
Verstool Mini & Forced Orbital
Koch Chemie or Detailing Kingdoms Polishs
Pet dryer

& Im sure there will be more to add


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Carpro Essence plus
Wowo's QD
OCD Alien 51 and Nebula which I have but haven't used yet
Klin Korea duo drying towel
Exo v3


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

A&J said:


> Anyone else like to share their wishlist?


Got the first part of mine with the Rupes LHR 15 mk11 Bigfoot :buffer::buffer::argie:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Frog said:


> Got the first part of mine with the Rupes LHR 15 mk11 Bigfoot :buffer::buffer::argie:


Nice :thumb:


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

My list for 2017 is

Zymol holiday sampler#2
Tac systems one step master sealant.

Wax to be applied for the summer time then stripped and apply the sealant for the winter time. It's a bit of a mad plan but it's a plan non the less 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

After my first das 6 pro. Birthday is in march so it's going to be a gift from the wife. Hopefully with megs microfibre pads/polish kit to pair it with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

moochin said:


> Tac systems one step master sealant.


Tac systems one step master sealant does look tempting :thumb:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Obsession wax's Dynasty
Bouncers Bead Juice
KKD Regloss 
Valet Pro foam lance (maybe depending on funds)


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

moochin said:


> My list for 2017 is
> 
> Zymol holiday sampler#2
> Tac systems one step master sealant.
> ...


Sampler 2 kit is fantastic,keep your eyes peeled for their discount codes mainly on american holydays.


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Maxed Power TFR or BH Autofoam	

SONAX - Long Term Protection 
SONAX ProfiLine Polymer Net Shield
SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT Reviews 

Glass	Sonax Xtreme Clear View Nano Concentrate 

Scotchguard Multi Purpose Protector
303 High Tech Fabric Guard 

Upholstery Carpet brush 
PB Utility Brush 
AF Spritz 

Car pro pearl	

Along with some chemical resistant spray bottles


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

@ronwash, thanks mate I'll try and remember that one

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

FLEX PE 14-2 150
Polish and pads for above
Bouncers check the fleck
Kranzle pressure washer....undecided which one
TITAN TTB430VAC 1400W 30LTR WET & DRY VACUUM CLEANER 
Car pro perl
Chemical Guys - Hybrid V7 Sealant and Detailer
Maxed power TFR
Wo-wo glass cloths-bought
Bilt hamber auto wash-bought
Bilt Hamber korrosol-bought
Bilt Hamber-Double Speed Wax-bought
Bilt Hamber surfex-bought
Bilt Hamber auto foam-bought
Microfibre madness incredimitt
Microfibre-eurow or raptors
Vikan brushes
Prima Amigo paint cleanser
Pressure sprayer
Paint gauge-no idea which one
Sun gun-again no idea which one
Gary Deans The perfect soap........

The list goes on and on...........and on!!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh man, you got it bad


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Andysp said:


> FLEX PE 14-2 150
> Polish and pads for above
> Bouncers check the fleck
> Kranzle pressure washer....undecided which one
> ...


That is quite a lot for 2017...is this a "gonna buy list" or a dream list?


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

A&J said:


> That is quite a lot for 2017...is this a "gonna buy list" or a dream list?


A going to buy list.....i've got 11 months!!:thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

In some sort of order...

Sonax CC36
Carpro Essence Plus
High Definition Detail range
and most importantly the magic potion to combat my wife's intolerance to my OCD!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Andysp said:


> FLEX PE 14-2 150
> Polish and pads for above
> Bouncers check the fleck
> Kranzle pressure washer....undecided which one
> ...


I know where you can get some Prima Amigo if you didn't want to pay RRP for a new one...! Check the sales section


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

rallye666 said:


> I know where you can get some Prima Amigo if you didn't want to pay RRP for a new one...! Check the sales section


 Cheers,i'll have a look:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

moochin said:


> @ronwash, thanks mate I'll try and remember that one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Zymol 25% off code : A0827708


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

This years wish/shopping list
Soft99 metallic hard paste wax
ODK Entourage 
ODK Glamour (big pot this time)
Ammo boost
Ammo foam 
I also want some more da pads, applicators and micro fibres


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

A&J said:


> I think Angelwax were at SEMA 2016 but I dont know if they released anything new? Got any info?


Yeah they were at SEMA, my mate here were lucky enough to get the Angelwax SEMA wax and its absolutely awesome! But no new info, just wishing for some new products.


----------

